# Cyprexx in Central Fl Area



## Foreclosure family (Feb 12, 2016)

Does anybody know whats going on with Cyprexx and Fannie Mae Im barely getting any work this is the slowest I have ever been in 7 years


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Foreclosure family said:


> Does anybody know whats going on with Cyprexx and Fannie Mae Im barely getting any work this is the slowest I have ever been in 7 years


Why are you complaining? You probably make more money sitting home then you do working with them anyway!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

:vs_coffee:


bigdaddy said:


> Why are you complaining? You probably make more money sitting home then you do working with them anyway!


No kidding! I was thinking the same thing. 

I would use the free time to celebrate the end of your slavery.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

I would think if has been doing it for seven years and making no money he would have already gone belly up. So either he is making a living or has one of those money trees I have heard about! In all honesty I work with both and am not complaining. I feel the real problem is these regionals who cut pay, yet people still work for them:vs_worry:!


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cyprexx pricing is fairly low, I was asked to paint a 1030 sq ft condo with a vaulted ceiling in 1 room, install a new fridge (just push it in place and screw on the handle), and do a sales clean after the new carpet was in for $1900. Although it seems low, the cost of materials is only a few hundred. I use behr pro 100 paint for everything except the ceiling since they don't have a ceiling white. So far 1 day in, I've sprayed the ceiling and the trim, and I'm going to roll the walls tomorrow. Should be very easy. So at the end of the day, I did it by myself, and in 3 days total (partial day to mask off the light fixtures, remove outlet covers and vents) I will make about $1500. I don't think that $500/day is bad money. Unfortunately they calculate the floor square footage not the wall square footage, but paint is not expensive and is easy to do. Therefore I will paint houses for them everyday. Especially when the carpet is being replaced so I don't have to cover the floors before spraying the trim.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

I have had similar jobs with cyprexx. Installing sump pumps, thawing houses, removing carpets, demo small sheds etc. I named my price and they agreed. I have been making decent cash...how it should be.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

IPS said:


> I would think if has been doing it for seven years and making no money he would have already gone belly up. So either he is making a living or has one of those money trees I have heard about! In all honesty I work with both and am not complaining. I feel the real problem is these regionals who cut pay, yet people still work for them:vs_worry:!



Maybe he lives with his mom and only needs beer money.
Cyprexx will cut your pay.
They still pushing 10 dollar lock changes and 12 dollar lock boxes.
Under 30 bucks a grass cut
Cyprexx is terrible.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

madxtreme01 said:


> Cyprexx pricing is fairly low, I was asked to paint a 1030 sq ft condo with a vaulted ceiling in 1 room, install a new fridge (just push it in place and screw on the handle), and do a sales clean after the new carpet was in for $1900. Although it seems low, the cost of materials is only a few hundred. I use behr pro 100 paint for everything except the ceiling since they don't have a ceiling white. So far 1 day in, I've sprayed the ceiling and the trim, and I'm going to roll the walls tomorrow. Should be very easy. So at the end of the day, I did it by myself, and in 3 days total (partial day to mask off the light fixtures, remove outlet covers and vents) I will make about $1500. I don't think that $500/day is bad money. Unfortunately they calculate the floor square footage not the wall square footage, but paint is not expensive and is easy to do. Therefore I will paint houses for them everyday. Especially when the carpet is being replaced so I don't have to cover the floors before spraying the trim.


They see the over spray your going back and replacing the carpet at your cost


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Just as a comparison, $500 a day is not bad.*



madxtreme01 said:


> Cyprexx pricing is fairly low, I was asked to paint a 1030 sq ft condo with a vaulted ceiling in 1 room, install a new fridge (just push it in place and screw on the handle), and do a sales clean after the new carpet was in for $1900. Although it seems low, the cost of materials is only a few hundred. I use behr pro 100 paint for everything except the ceiling since they don't have a ceiling white. So far 1 day in, I've sprayed the ceiling and the trim, and I'm going to roll the walls tomorrow. Should be very easy. So at the end of the day, I did it by myself, and in 3 days total (partial day to mask off the light fixtures, remove outlet covers and vents) I will make about $1500. I don't think that $500/day is bad money. Unfortunately they calculate the floor square footage not the wall square footage, but paint is not expensive and is easy to do. Therefore I will paint houses for them everyday. Especially when the carpet is being replaced so I don't have to cover the floors before spraying the trim.


But in the real world, there is real money in painting. I just painted 20K sq. feet of new drywall no ceilings,in four days at .$40 a sq. foot, labor only. nearly all stand up 8ft. sheets, overpaid a helper $1200 and made $6,800. My paint was delivered to the job, I didn't tie up a nickel of my own. No report to upload, no cubemonkey trying to nickel and dime me, just a grateful general contractor, that asked I could stay on the project and help with the carpentry until it is finished. 
I had to get away from this industry for a little while, I suggest everyone take a break from time to time. I don't think I'm going back.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

OHNOJIM,

Was the .40/sf per coat? 

Most of these dang estimating softwares are $.36-$.40 for 1 coat prime/sealer and 2 coats paint. 

I couldn't see painting it 3 times for $.40...... maybe something like your wide open empty project...

Good job!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I did a coat of primer, and one heavy*

top coat of really good paint. (Sherwin Williams Showcase) With a good guy on the sprayer and a good microfiber roller that's all it took, another coat would just fill in the nap, and since it's a high reflective paint on drywall, we don't want that. 
To be honest with you I pulled the numbers out of my backside. There was nothing in the way, except a few doors that were re-used on the project. You could not do really well at $.40 if you had to cut around stuff. This job went as fast as I could backroll with an 18" roller, so every time you run the roller up the 8' wall, assuming a 6" overlap, it's $1.60. I honestly thought the job would take a couple more days.


----------

